
Continuations: Programming Without Programmers? Aka Software - Osiris30
http://continuations.com/post/149417761835/programming-without-programmers-aka-software
======
4a3f35b5a
Is having "Continuations" in the title the HN way of making the post more
click-baity?

(Only teasing, I was personally disappointed when I saw the post had nothing
to do with continuations.)

